# Collapsed trachea



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, I am wondering if anyone knows what the symptoms of a collapsed trachea are? My vet doesn't know about it so I need to research to find out what it is. I noticed about a month ago that Jonas has what I can best describe as an adams apple like a man has. I didn't think that much about it but lately he has been sort of choking when he gets to excited. He also has a bump close to where his umbilical cord would have been. He has had the bump since I got him, but I didn't worry about because the Vet never said anything was wrong with him . Any information will be very helpful. Thank you so much, I really hope this is nothing but I am getting very worried.
Debbie


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

I was told by my vet that my new puppy has it. I have had him since he was 16 weeks old and he does this fast quick hack a few times a day. It only last a second. He is 8 months old now, When I took him to the vet she rubbed his trachea and it made him make the hack so she told me he has a mild case of trachea collapse. It usually does not show up till middle age 6-8. It is usually a honking cough noise. You can look up Collapse Trachea on you tube. Also my dog will make the hack noise when he is on a collar so I took him off a collar right away. You might be describing a reverse sneeze. Check that out on You tube tool Reverse sneeze is not a collapse trachea. I am surprised your vet never heard of it. It is very common in toy breeds. A lot of yorkies have it.


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

http://youtu.be/WdPUX8mnFE4 This is a reverse sneeze. If you can't view it. Cut and paste it.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for writing back. I'm going to watch the video. I live in Huaraz, Peru. We are in a very remote area so the medical care for human or animal is not that good.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

My previous dog, Roxy had a collapsed trachea. Some dogs have a cough, that is described as sounding like a goose honking. Roxy's cough did not sound like that. She would cough during or after exercise or when she got excited. The heat or hot weather can cause them to have a coughing episode as well.

The best thing would be to take your dog to teaching university with a veterinarian hospital where they could do a fluoroscopy. A fluoroscopy allows visualization of the trachea as the dog inhales and exhales. This test/procedure would confirm a collapsed trachea. Meds can be given to help this condition. After receiving meds, my Roxy was able to do ok and it helped to calm some of the coughing. But the only downfall is they have to have limited exercise, so in her case it caused weight gain that led to other health issues.

You can just google collapsed trachea and get more information on the signs & symptoms. Good luck!


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I can't say thank you enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just watched the video and that is exactly what he does. I had never heard of this before. I am so very relived, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be praying that your baby will be ok!!!!!!!!!!!! My baby and yours are almost the same age, my boy Jonas just turned 7 months yesterday.
Thanks again
Debbie


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

okay let me know if that is what he has. If it is reverse sneeze that is okay. If collapse trachea. Make sure you don't put him on a collar. Keep him on a leash. I will post a collapse trachea video too.Yorkie collapsed trachea - YouTube


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Trish what did you dogs sound like. my new puppy does a real fast hack sometimes. How long did Roxy live with it? Is that how she passed on? Thanks


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you Trisha, after watching the video I am so relieved. Jonas does exactly what that dog was doing. 
Thanks again
Debbie


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I just finished watching the other video and am even more relieved. It is definitely the reverse sneeze. Do you know it the reverse sneeze is harmful or just an annoyance?
Thanks
Debbie


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

You're welcome Debbie. Glad that it seems to be something less serious and not a collapsed trachea.

Jody ~ It's hard to describe, but it was a distinct cough, not a sneeze sound or hacking sound. She was diagnosed at Ohio University after having the fluoroscopy done when she was almost 10 years old. She lived to be 14 1/2. Shortly there after she got SARDS and lost her sight and 6 months before I let her go, she became deaf. So mostly old age, with the other issues made her quality of life become worse for her. She also had cognitive dysfunction or what they call doggie Alzheimer's. It was hard to let her go, but the best for her. She had no peace and was very miserable. She also became aggressive and would bite me. Poor baby was the sweetest dog ever, so she was suffering so much emotionally and physically.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Harmless, no more dangerous than a regular sneeze.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you so much, that is such good news!!


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh Trisha, I am so sad that you and your baby had to go through all of that! It must have been so hard for you to make that decision, but now your baby is feeling no pain.


----------

